# Karachi Beaches



## ghazi52

....................
Clifton is the most famous beach of karachi, 
You can visit, *Sandspit*, Manora, *French Beach*, *Capemout*, *Paradise Point*, *HawksBays*,

*Clifton Beach*












This picture was taken in January 2009
Clifton Beach, on the Arabian Sea, is a beach in Clifton, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan, one of the neighborhoods of Saddar Town, Karachi. The beach has attractions for families and tourists, including beachside horse and camel rides, amusement parks, restaurants, and swimming in the Arabian Sea.

March 2016





*
Manora Island Beach*

















*
Paradise Point*
...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

................

French Beach, Karachi


























...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazorMC

The water is really muddy unfortunately.

The government needs to put some effort into this area like how the Dubai govt artificially made the Jumeirah beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muhammadali233

You missed Russian beach,it was made for the Russians who made Steel mill and still work in it.A bit rocky but less people makes it better.


----------



## Soulspeek

You call these beaches? These look pretty nude without any vegetation around. Just barren rocky areas besides the sea shore. 

This is how a beach looks like...


----------



## ghazi52

We do not claim anything..........
This is what it is................

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

muhammadali233 said:


> You missed Russian beach,it was made for the Russians who made Steel mill and still work in it.A bit rocky but less people makes it better.


Here we
Russian beach,






.





French Beach,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.........................
Beach Luxury Hotel






.
.



Rasmalang  

















.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S.Y.A

Soulspeek said:


> You call these beaches? These look pretty nude without any vegetation around. Just barren rocky areas besides the sea shore.
> 
> This is how a beach looks like...
> View attachment 299395


you should really read up on the definition of a beach.... and on the climate and land, agriculture, topography of different areas in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

RazorMC said:


> The water is really muddy unfortunately.
> 
> The government needs to put some effort into this area like how the Dubai govt artificially made the Jumeirah beach.


Jumeirah Beach is artificial..............?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

Karachi beaches need biohazard signs and should be off limits to public. I am a certified scuba diver and have seen many beaches all over the world, but seriously, ocean within 1 km of Karachi coast is not clean enough for general public. Looking down the plane, deep Oceans are dark blue in color and turn light blue or Aqua color closer to any coast, but in Karachi it turn dirty black due to chemicals and other pollution.

I visited Sonmiani Beach at SUPARCO's Flight Test Range and water was 20x better than Karachi. Pakistan can develop more beaches in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Soulspeek said:


> You call these beaches? These look pretty nude without any vegetation around. Just barren rocky areas besides the sea shore.
> 
> This is how a beach looks like...
> View attachment 299395


Honestly, Pakistan does not have good beaches - there are some coastal areas that would make very beautiful and popular beaches if the government puts an extra effort. 

Most of our beaches are centered around Sindh; which honestly isnt a good place for beaches. We need to align towards the Makran coast; extra developing and it can turn into a popular beach destination overnight. It has very good sand and an amazing view of mountains; it just lacks vegetation.


*Makran coast, Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol National Park













_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hammerhead of Ormara at sunset*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Nishan-e-Pakistan monument & family park

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Buleji , Maripur road - Hawksbay

*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

karachi beaches are ugly as f uck they don't even look like a beaches but sludge and water .It needs some beautification along the shoreline get a trash pick up, a bit of greenery put lots of palm or coconut trees in the area maybe make a boardwalk and esp start mass replenishing the beach with clean white/golden sand would brighten up the look a huge amount . Why can't authorities just give it a little TLC? just these little changes get some would make a huge difference aesthetically for karachi and for visitor experience and give more of a beachy feel.Look at bournemouth and esp jumeirah they are beaches you can go barefoot and play in the sand it's due to artificial input and good maintenance.

bournemouth











dubai





.
hopefully karachi will have beaches looking similar to these one day though it looks like it improved a little.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Ras Muari
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi's peninsula - Manora























Things made of Sea shells 














__

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Oyster rocks 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Soulspeek said:


> You call these beaches?]



There is sand and an ocean, wtf else needs to be at a beach?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soulspeek

These are beaches alright, but very arid and colorless. Plant some palm trees there.



dsr478 said:


> There is sand and an ocean, wtf else needs to be at a beach?


----------



## Saiful Islam

These are ok but go to st martins island BD or even coxs bazar.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Soulspeek said:


> These are beaches alright, but very arid and colorless. Plant some palm trees there.



Most beaches I have been to don't have palm tree's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soulspeek

They aren't exactly barren either. There should be some greenery there otherwise it looks like desert sea shore. 



dsr478 said:


> Most beaches I have been to don't have palm tree's.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Soulspeek said:


> *They aren't exactly barren either*. There should be some greenery there otherwise it looks like desert sea shore*.*



Yes, they were. You are being too fussy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soulspeek

@waz @Horus @Oscar @WAJsal Why are some mods behaving like kids these days? How can anybody justify negative rating for this post of mine!

Its just my personal opinion. I haven't abused any person or nationality. If someone does not agree with my POV, he can counter me with his statements. This is plain abuse of power. 



Soulspeek said:


> You call these beaches? These look pretty nude without any vegetation around. Just barren rocky areas besides the sea shore.
> 
> This is how a beach looks like...
> View attachment 299395


----------



## ghazi52

DHA phase 8... do darya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## X-2.

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Honestly, Pakistan does not have good beaches - there are some coastal areas that would make very beautiful and popular beaches if the government puts an extra effort.
> 
> Most of our beaches are centered around Sindh; which honestly isnt a good place for beaches. We need to align towards the Makran coast; extra developing and it can turn into a popular beach destination overnight. It has very good sand and an amazing view of mountains; it just lacks vegetation.
> 
> 
> *Makran coast, Balochistan*


What do u think of next 10/15 years after makran coastal beaches


----------



## ghazi52

Manjar Goth near sunhera beach KARACHI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

RazorMC said:


> The water is really muddy unfortunately.
> 
> The government needs to put some effort into this area like how the Dubai govt artificially made the Jumeirah beach.


Then you should stop going there.

All the untreated industrial and residential waste going into the sea for past 60 years should have some repercussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Beautiful beaches!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Genghis khan1 said:


> Karachi beaches need biohazard signs and should be off limits to public. I am a certified scuba diver and have seen many beaches all over the world, but seriously, ocean within 1 km of Karachi coast is not clean enough for general public. Looking down the plane, deep Oceans are dark blue in color and turn light blue or Aqua color closer to any coast, but in Karachi it turn dirty black due to chemicals and other pollution.
> 
> *I visited Sonmiani Beach at SUPARCO's Flight Test Range and water was 20x better than Karachi. Pakistan can develop more beaches in Balochistan*.


I visited that beach a few times and that's a great beach...clear water and uncrowded and one can see colonies of crabs. My friend started thumping her leg on the ground in excitement and all the cute crabs rushed towards the water

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nalini

I never realized, Pakistan has such beautiful beaches & tourist attractions. Keep up the Good work Ghazi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Nalini said:


> I never realized, Pakistan has such beautiful beaches & tourist attractions. Keep up the Good work Ghazi


You havent seen even 5% of what Pakistan has to offer 
https://defence.pk/threads/10-most-beautiful-places-in-pakistan-to-visit-in-summer-vacations.431357/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

why there is no vegetaion .. is it natural ( climate/geogrphical) or man made de forestation ? Please post pics of Karachi Mangroves.


----------



## ghazi52

.





This photograph taken on April 29, 2014, shows fisherman Talib Kacchi (C) and Kamal Shah of the Pakistan Fisherfolk Forum (PFF), a group fighting for fishermen's rights, gesturing as they look at a mangrove swamp along a beach in the Arabian Sea in Karachi. 


.





This photograph taken on April 29, 2014, shows a fisherman maneuvering his boat along mangrove swamps in the Arabian Sea in Karachi. 







*Mangroves Ecosystem in Port Qasim Area*







Photo: © IUCN Pakistan
*Project title: *Restoration of Mangroves Ecosystem in Port Qasim Area

*Location: *Port Qasim Area, Karachi

*Project background:* Engro Elengy Terminal Private Limited (EETPL) is constructing a liquefied natural gas terminal in Port Qasim Area, inclusive of ship berthing and import facilities, floating storage tanks and regasification equipment. The construction phase has resulted in the conversion of 50 hectares of coastal mangrove ecosystem into reclaimed industrial land. 

In order to mitigate the impact of the construction on natural mangrove ecosystem and to compensate for the loss of mangrove cover, IUCN, through its Business and Biodiversity Programme is working with EETPL to plant mangroves on 500-hectares of land surrounding the affected area. 





Photo: © IUCN Pakistan/Babar Hussain

*Objectives of the project:*


Restore mangrove plantations on 500-hectares of land over two years in Port Qasim 



punit said:


> why there is no vegetaion .. is it natural ( climate/geogrphical) or man made de forestation ? Please post pics of Karachi Mangroves.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T90TankGuy

ghazi52 said:


> ....................
> Clifton is the most famous beach of karachi,
> You can visit, *Sandspit*, Manora, *French Beach*, *Capemout*, *Paradise Point*, *HawksBays*,
> 
> *Clifton Beach*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken in January 2009
> Clifton Beach, on the Arabian Sea, is a beach in Clifton, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan, one of the neighborhoods of Saddar Town, Karachi. The beach has attractions for families and tourists, including beachside horse and camel rides, amusement parks, restaurants, and swimming in the Arabian Sea.
> 
> March 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Manora Island Beach*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Paradise Point*
> ...


Why are cars allowed on the beach?


----------



## Zibago

jbgt90 said:


> Why are cars allowed on the beach?


Driving on beach is fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kund Malir


Mubarak village

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

A watersports event at the popular Hawksbay Beach. It is one of Karachi’s most popular resorts, even though it has begun to be encroached upon by a rapidly growing housing scheme in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

Wow french beach look amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from Karachi Waterfront and Beyond

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mubarak Village Beach, Karachi


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jiwani 


Ariel views by Karachi gliding club






_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

DHA Golf club, Phase 8....






___

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sandspit
*





*Bundal island
*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*View from Beach luxury hotel..

*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*DHA golf & country club*

*courtesy:* Saad Saeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

French Beach, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Marina boat club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Keti Bandar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Defence Creek Country Club. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Marina Club..








Manjar Goth


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Churna Island, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan.*

Charna Island is located near Mubarak Goth, Kiamari Town in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. Churna Island is a small uninhabited island located in the Arabian Sea, about 9 km west of the mouth of the Hub river, at the boundary between the provinces of Balochistan and Sindh. Charna is approximately 1.2 km long and 0.5 km wide. Charna is also locally known "Cheerno". It is 6 km away from Mubarak Village. Fishermen of Mubarak Goth go for fishing near the Charna Island. There are many species of fish, crabs and lobsters. Anglers take boats to go Island from Mubarak Goth. Mubarak Goth is a second largest fishermen locality in Karachi, which lacks facilities including education, health, jetty, ownership rights and communication etc.

Source: Waqas Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alikazmi007

I'm definitely gonna snorkel when I visit Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Churna Island is one of the best place for picnic from mubarak goth u have to take ship to churna island. you can do scuba diving over there fishing its thrilling exciting and huge fun i recommend everyone they should visit this place.






Calm sea in December and January. Very rough in May. Mostly inaccessible in June and July due to the rough waters. A beauty to hold. Don't forget to bring sunblock, towel, water and snacks.








Top Ranked Tour Service of Churna Island - Specialized & known for No Over Crowding, Most time providers on island, Best Underwater pics & Friendly Team | Jurho ge to Jano Ge smile emoticon | PACKAGE is 3500/head - Full Day Tour - Everything included Transport, Meal, Snorkeling, Cliff Jumping, Caving & Underwater Photography Booking at +923-111-882-442 TOUR DETAILS ARE : Venue: Churna Island





















alikazmi007 said:


> I'm definitely gonna snorkel when I visit Karachi



Great.
.

http://scubaclub.com.pk/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alikazmi007

Great recommendation, I'll check it out next time I visit Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Water wooden Chalet at Korangi Creek beach, Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Sunehra Beach, Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Water sports off the coast of Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Makran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sandspit







DHA. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*BEACHES*


Clifton Beach





Clifton Beach or Seaview is a beach located on the Arabian Sea. It is easily accessible and a popular picnic spot on weekends.

Sandspit Beach





Sandspit waters are very calm from Oct to Mar, and very rough during the monsoon. Remarkable variety of marine life-algae and crabs are found here.


French Beach





The rocky French Beach and clear waters are ideal for snorkeling and scuba diving as well as surfing during the monsoon season. 



Hawke's Bay Beach





Hawke's Bay is one of the few beaches in the world where green sea turtles come to lay eggs. It is a sandy beach with crystal blue water.



Manora Beach





Manora is a popular picnic spot with long sandy beaches. The Manora island also has the tallest lighthouse in Pakistan. 



Nathia Gali Beach





Nathia Gali Beach is situated 40 km southwest of Karachi. It hosts one of the rarest reptile species



Paradise Point






Paradise Point is a beach in Karachi with a sandstone rock promontory with a natural arch. 



Cape Monze (Ras Muari)







Cape Monze is a beach on the Arabian Sea. There is a lighthouse built in 1914 for navigation of vessels. Turtles come along the beach for hitching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Some Awesome Pictures of Coastal Areas of Balochistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Gour Sappat Beach, Lasbela ..Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Kund Malir Beach,









View of beautiful beach at Gwadar Sea.








Astola island


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Beaches of Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Sandspit Beach - Karachi *


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Sandspit beach Karachi.*


*



*
.


----------



## ghazi52

The beautiful French Beach of Karachi is located half way between Hawke’s Bay and Paradise Point. This beach is only accessed by owners of the private huts there. These private owners can be contacted to access this beach.


----------



## ghazi52

*Salt mounds, Dhabeji, 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Unspoiled beaches of Makran Coast near Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sandspit Beach - Karachi - 4K Ultra HD*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Manora Island and its surroundings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*DHA Karachi 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rasmalang , Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ormara
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cherna Island

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

OLD PARADISE POINT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hawke's bay *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Buji koh beach, near Kund Malir beach, Balochistan

Photo credit: Kumail Hussain


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Pasni,


----------



## ghazi52

Marina Boat Club, DHA


----------



## ghazi52

Sapat Beach. Balochistan
The Bioluminescent Beach.
It has been reported by some tourists that the Sea Waves Glow in the Dark (A phenomenon caused by the excessive Phytoplankton), the glow is a defense for the plankton, who make their predators more vulnerable to larger predators due to the light. 
Only few beaches in the world have this quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sapat Bandar & Tanak Koh, Chandragupta Mud Volcano can also be seen in the background.
A great informative capture by Tahir Khan Kayani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Enjoying this trip to Charna Island. One must also enjoy the beauty of its coastline. Pakistan is full of adventure. *





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*12 exotic beaches of Balochistan and Karachi*

June 9, 2019






ISLAMABAD: The Press Information Department (PID) of the Government of Pakistan on its Twitter showed some beautiful glimpses of 12 exotic beaches on the long coastline from Gwadar to Karachi.

The tweet states: “Pakistan offers some breathtaking beaches with unparalleled serenity. These are 12 exotic beaches where one can gaze at mesmerising waves of Arabian Sea. #BeautifulPakistan”

Pakistan's southern coastline meets the Arabian Sea, running along the provinces of Sindh and Balochistan. There are various beaches on the coastline but the PID has selected 12 of them.

The names of these beaches in Balochistan are: Gaddani, Gwadar, Jiwani, Ormara, Kund Malir, Sonmiani, and Astola Islands.

The beaches in Karachi (Sindh) are Clifton, French, Hawke’s Bay and Sandspit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Beach Huts at Sandspit Beach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nathia Gali Beach Karachi .. jee han Fans ye sach hai ki Nathia Gali ke naam per aik Beach bhi hai Karachi mai jo ke Paradise point say bus kuch he kilometer ke faslay per hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kind Malir & Pishukan Beach
Pic By: Muzamal Husain Toori

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sapat Bandar, Hingol Balochistan
Pic: Najeeb elum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

ghazi52 said:


> Sapat Bandar, Hingol Balochistan
> Pic: Najeeb elum


Beautiful.


----------



## ghazi52

Location: ......... Kund Malir Beach, Balochistan.

PC:................. Waseem Haider Photography.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Keti Bunder Sind. Its a four hour drive from Karachi.'''


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1964

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kund Malir Beach*






*Paradise Point- Karachi*








*Astola Beach- Balochistan*


----------



## ghazi52

Camel handlers, Sea view Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Jiwani Beach , Balochistan


Jiwani is a town and commercial port that is located along the Gulf of Oman in the Gwadar District of the Balochistan province in Pakistan. Jiwani is located between Gwadar and Chabahar at the eastern end of the Gwadar Bay. The area around the bay includes an important mangrove forest extending across the international border, and is an important habitat for a wide variety of wildlife, especially the endangered Olive Ridley and Green Turtles.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sandspit, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Do Darya Karachi - Food street by the sea , with panoramic views and delicious food , beautiful during the day and beautiful at night . 
This is karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Manora Beach Karachi and Beach Park 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Turtle Beach , Karachi - 
Ocean on the front, mangroves in the back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Ibrahim Hyderi with Sea, Boats and Mangroves located in Malir District of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138378381204299


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Murad inaugurates ‘Manora Waterfront Beach’ in Karachi*

We are also planning to launch a ferry service from the Clifton area to Manora beach, says Sindh chief minister


Hafeez Tunio
October 30, 2021





Beach has been developed to provide a safe, secure, and clean family recreational place for the people of Karachi. PHOTO: EXPRESS

*KARACHI: *Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah on Saturday inaugurated ‘Manora Waterfront Beach’, a recently completed project worth Rs650 million in Karachi’s Kemari district, in a bid to increase the number of recreational facilities in the metropolis.

The newly-developed beach is one of the most beautiful recreational places the government has developed to provide a safe, secure, and clean family recreational place for the people of this city, said the chief minister while speaking to media at the inauguration ceremony.

“We are also planning to develop a jetty at Seaview to start a ferry service from Clifton area to Manora beach,” he said.

The ceremony was attended by provincial ministers including Nasir Hussain Shah, Syed Sardar Shah, Administrator Karachi Murtaza Wahab and others.

“The project is a part of an overall development scheme for Karachi… this will provide recreational facilities to the residents,” the CM said.

The main objective of developing such facilities and places is to attract visitors which will “eventually improve the development of this area” and generate revenues, he said, adding that the main attraction Karachi is its beaches and coastline which distinct the port city from the rest of the country.

He said that due to the dearth of entertainment avenues, especially for middle and lower middle class families, people only rush to Sea view, Hawkes Bay and other underdeveloped beaches.


“Since those destinations are just beaches and not developed thus they got stale, there is a dire need of some new developments to provide an area for public refreshment,” he said.

The chief minister said that it would be the first developed beach in Karachi and added the proposed design has all the needs required for a family entertainment in a secure environment.

The chief minister said that two years back he had visited Manora and was given a detailed briefing about the need for the area development. “Despite Covid and other issues we developed the area,” he said.

The CM said that Manora has a rich history. “It is said that the fleet of Alexander the Great had anchored at Manora and then during the Talpur era a port was developed to protect the city.”
After completion of the project, he said, it would be handed over to Manora Cantonment and hoped that the area would remain open to public.

He also announced developing Allama Iqbal Park in the city’s Gulberg area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of the Manora Beachfront


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,
DELTA (Bhambore Creek), Sindh,


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Port Trust Building .. KPT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

